# Sexing Betta's



## ladyfairy (Jul 17, 2014)

This is my first time here. I bought a betta fish at the fist of the year. Her/his name is Rojo. I'd like to find out if there is a way to tell if it's a female or a male. Mine is so friendly. Lets me pet it all the time. Loves being in it's nice big 10 gallon tank with a few molly's as tank mates & they seem to get alone just fine.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a pretty good representation. Males are flashy and showy and are generally larger. Females have rounder stomachs and egg spots 









If you can get a picture of Rojo, myself or one of the members could probably tell you what sex they are c:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 

If we have a clear, side view picture chances are we could sex the fish. It's worth noting that egg spots are NOT a good indication of sex... Males, especially when young, can have "false ovipositors", and some females don't have them at all. It's best to use other methods, like looking for ovaries or ventral length.


----------



## ladyfairy (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for the pictures that show the difference between a female & male betta. Mine is differently a male, no white spots by fin.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Like I said before, the lack of a white spot does not mean that you have a male. That could work in some cases, but it is not an effective way of sexing the fish. It's better to looks the length of the ventral fins (the two thin ones, closest to the head), and the abdomen. If the ventrals are relatively long it's probably a male, and if the are short it's likely a female. When looking at the abdomen look for either a white triangle like this- < (head would be on the right)- or the outline of that shape. That's a surefire way to sex the fish. Hope that makes sense... Once again, being able to determine the sex of a fish asked on a white spot is misinformation.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 to Matt!


----------



## ladyfairy (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Matt. Just that extra bit about the fins has convinced me that Rojo is without a dought a male. I had a feeling it was a male anyway since it would do thing with me that it wouldn't do with my husband. Thanks so much everyone for helping me on this.


----------

